# Pre and Post Morocco Free Camping at Lidl - Now Changed



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Camping near to Carlos's old ticket office in the Lidl car park has now been stopped.

There is a specific place (very close and still as safe) to park. There is a map displayed at Carlos's old office adj to Lidl and at his new one located here:
http://www.viajesnormandie.net/situacion-agencia-viajes-algeciras.htm

To find it, is very simple:
When you get to Lidl you will see Mercadona. At the far end of Mercadona, (thats towards Malaga), a clear floodlite area has been set aside.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks on update.. I had heard this elsewhere..
There can be a lot of van on that lidl carpark, we campers must bring in a fair amount of business. Sound's like they are taking some notice by allocating an area..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that, it was only a matter of time.

A quote from our travel log from Feb this year...

_"Counting the motorhomes arriving, and they came, and they came, I stopped counting at 75, parked around Lidls and where we were parked outside Leroy Merlin. 
I'm not sure if this happens every night but surely they won't be allowing this for much longer. McDonalds were doing a roaring trade though!"_

Pete


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We pulled into Lidl 3 weeks ago and Carlos rushed over to tell us to move to the new parking. Very big level site and felt very safe. 
Plenty of space and easy access for even the biggest vans.
Sally

PS Does Carlos always shout alot??!!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Quite funny really. When we went to Morocco in 2006, motorhomes could not even park in the Mercadonna to shop!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

AFAIK there are no motorhome facilities near to Carlos's office. 
If it helps anyone there is a free aire about 15kms away at Castellar De La Frontera. 
It has a good free service point inc water if you need to service your motorhome before/after your trip.

N36.28336 W5.42135

Pete


----------

